# Living with a working K9



## novarobin

I have a few questions about living with a working dog, specifically Police K9, in general. I would imagine the answers will vary anyway.
Do you kennel outside? Crate in the house? 
If you have other non-working dogs, are they constantly in their company or do you keep them seperate for the most part?
If you keep them seperate, is it just because they don't get along or for other reasons?
Are there different rules for working and non-working in the house?
Why do you do things your particular way?

Any insight into the home life of a working dog is appreciated.


----------



## DFrost

Often times, whether or not a dog lives in the house is dependant on the dog. Some dogs develop behaviors that are not compatible with working, when living in the house. they stay in the kennel. Some live in the house with no problems. some, while controllable animals, just don't need to be around small children, they usually live in a kennel, if the handler has small children. Some handlers dn't want the dog living in the house, they live in the kennel. Some woudln't have it any other way, than for the dog to be in the house. It really boils down to the dog and how the handler feels about having a dog in the house.

DFrost


----------



## novarobin

> Originally Posted By: DFrostSome dogs develop behaviors that are not compatible with working, when living in the house. they stay in the kennel.
> DFrost


That;s what I am wondering. What kind of behaviors may develop? What about exposure to other dogs? Assuming they get along, are there behaviors that may develop?


----------



## ladylaw203

My working dogs stay in a kennel. I do not want them in the AC in this climate. They must aclimate to the working conditions. If they live in the AC, the heat and humidity kicks their butt when they are put to work. I have fans on them,but no AC. They are not pets, they work. Some of these dogs would not make a nice house dog. My dogs are kept separate. 
I prefer the dogs to know that when I grab them it is time to go to work. The house doggy thing is not that great for a working dog.


----------



## novarobin

Thanks. I have had a similar answer for here except it isn't the humidity, its the cold.


----------



## ladylaw203

wow, Just noticed. Yes, you do have a bit of chilly weather...... beats a hurricane! Ike kicked our butts down here......


----------



## Amaruq

Hey, Renee, glad to see you back! Everyone on your family ok??


----------



## ladylaw203

Well, Ike kicked our butts. Have some damage to my home, kennels,barns, trees down everywhere,but all in all very,very lucky compared to many in the area who have no home at all. Was a long night. Myself and 15 dogs stayed on a military ship in my port. Have some interesting video


----------



## novarobin

Wow, I can't imagine. Glad you guys are ok. I'll take a snowstorm anyday.


----------



## Sarah'sSita

Glad you are OK in TX.
St. Paul k9 unit has outdoor kennels for their dogs; built in the yard of the handlers. They stay out in the kennel all year long. My friend who is an officer will take her dog inside the house in a crate when its gets extremely cold. We can get to 30 below up here (and over 100 and humid in the summer) Dogs need that double coat! they have GSDs, I guess they do better with the climate.


----------



## ladylaw203

Wow,talk about extremes in temp. Yes,bless the power guys. We are 90% up in my area. Folks,remember the Salvation Army this Xmas when you see those bell ringers. They were first in here and in New Orleans for Katrina. These folks roll in with water,and a kitchen cooking hot meals. Wonderful people.


----------



## BritneyP

> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203 The house doggy thing is not that great for a working dog.


I tend to agree more with DFrost here. All my dogs work, to some extent or another. I have house dogs and dogs that live in the garage. Some of the dogs that live in the garage would probably prefer to be in the house, while others dont mind it at all. On the other side of the coin, my husband's patrol dog is one of the most social (with people and other dogs) dogs I've ever met, and not only does he live in the house, he also runs around the yard with the other dogs like an idiot. This same dog however, will work until he drops dead, and he's good at it.

I am a VERY firm believer in genetics playing the largest role in whether a dog will work or not. Environment should really have nothing to do with it.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Catu

With my SAR dogs they used to be with me in the house most of the time I were in there, but they slept outside (and by choice in case of the border collie). I tought it wouldn't be fun for them to sleep warm inside with a summer coat and the next day to have to endure a search in the mountains at -15°C.


----------



## ladylaw203

We all know that genetics governs working ability,however,in my circumstances, expecting a dog to live in the AC,then go out and search in 100degrees and 99% percent humidity is unrealistic. It will not work. They must live in the environment that they are expected to work in


----------



## BritneyP

I completely agree with you there, although I don't really think we run into that problem too much up here.

However, I was speaking more in regards to this notion so many K9 handlers, even those with a lot of "experience", seem to have about the dog's working ability directly relating to how they are kept and maintained.


----------



## ladylaw203

The dog is what it is. I just worry about acclimation to climate. It is really nasty here in the summer. "winter" is lovely. My cadaver dog is a house dog. Lab. does not have any affect on him. He does however resemble my ex as he lays on his back on the love seat at night........


----------



## Amaruq

@ Renee

When my guys were working in SAR they lived in the house and we worked outdoors in all weather. Granted my house was hotter in the summer and cooler in the winter than most normal people. I think a lot does depend on the dog. 

Personally as long as all the household dogs get along and it does not take away from his work then let them all crash in the house. If there are concerns with the weather issues perhaps splitting time in the house and in a kennel will work. I would think it would be more of an individual thing as there is no 100% right or wrong answer for every working dog in all situations.


----------



## novarobin

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq:I would think it would be more of an individual thing as there is no 100% right or wrong answer for every working dog in all situations.


I agree, I was just wondering what different perspectives on it were.


----------



## cafrhe

My working sar dog (wilderness and urban) lives in the house with us. I have never worried about the climate--Jersey isnt that extreme, but I do see the point depending on the climate. My guy is very good in the house except when left alone-- I started noticing little scenes of destruction, so now he is kept in the kitchen when alone.

I do think that if I had more than one working dog there would be outside accamadations for part of the time-depending on personalities. I am not sure I could live with more than 1 high drive, high energy gsd in the house!!


----------



## ladylaw203

Splitting the time does not work. Not in this climate. Been doing this for over 20 years and have done both. When one is at a checkpoint in the heat and humidity searching vehicle after vehicle,the dog needs to be used to the weather. Dogs do not need to be in the house. A comfortable kennel is just fine.


----------



## Amaruq

I agree Renee. I guess I didnt phrase what I was thinking as well as I could have. I can see regions where the weather is very extreme being kenneled. There is not "that" much of a difference in our area either. Hot in the summer, cold in the winter but from inside to outside not that much really.

My reply was more if she was concerned about other dogs than climate. Maybe I should just shut up if I cant translate from my brain to the PC today.


----------



## novarobin

I am wondering about interacting with other dogs as well (and family members).


----------



## ladylaw203

Good news is that we are getting cool fronts which is helping with the hurricane cleanup and those poor folks with everything they own on the lawn drying to dry....


----------



## Amaruq

What is a "cool front" in TX? Cooling off to 80 degrees?


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: novarobinI am wondering about interacting with other dogs as well (and family members).


A lot of that will depend on the dog. Phoenix could have been crashed on the futon watching TV one minute and be ready to work the next. Took me longer to change clothes then it did for him to go from play or relaxing into work mode.

It COULD lead to issues should the working dog begin to think playing with the other pooches in the house is WAY more fun than working. His training/work must remain the BEST time of his day and the other stuff is "just filler" to pass the down time.


----------



## mikaK9

My police k9 lives outside in a kennel. I guess i have several reasons....first being acclimation to the weather. I think it's important for him to be used to the climate, and to develop that thick winter coat to keep him warm when we're working. However, I've found with my dogs that it also kind of depends on the dog. I also have an inside dog (pet GSD) and while I notice a difference in the winter (the outside dog does better), in the summer the inside dog actually does a little better with warmer temps. It rarely gets to 100 in my area, so when it does I crate my k9 inside. With him, I've found it works best because it conserves his energy. Otherwise, he crashes too soon from being worn out by the heat. I think it's mostly just him though....I've noticed that the heat affects him a little more than other dogs (even when he's outside 24/7). Plus, when we're riding around in the car on those days, I keep the temp in the car under 80, so he's cooler than the outside temp anyways. It's always a balance, and I've just found what works best for my specific dog with our working demands.

Other reasons I keep him outside: he was raised as a kennel dog in Europe and just isn't used to being inside. Because of that, he's very destructive inside and just couldn't be left unsupervised for any amount of time. 

It's also important for me to keep perspective on the fact that he's a police k9. There's nothing worse than a police k9 handler who loses perspective and sees their dog as a pet and then is afraid to deploy the dog in dangerous situations. In the bad cases, the handler will basically clear buildings on searches instead of having the dog do the work...for fear the dog might get hurt. So it's important to see the dog as a working dog, where it is possible that the dog could be killed on duty. I definitely see my dogs differently - I know I'm too protective of my indoor dog and I wouldn't want that to happen with the k9. He's a tough working dog and he & I both need to keep perspective on that.

The interaction with other dogs also has a piece with mine living outside. I keep my dogs separate to avoid any fights. I can't say for sure what would happen, but there's really no reason they need to play together and if they did get into a fight, it would be nasty and could take my street dog of the street if he got hurt. And my other dog isn't too dog friendly - ok, but not worth the risk. But I know other k9 handlers who do have their dogs together. For the ones I know, it's kind of a case by case basis depending on the dog. Most handlers prefer to let their dogs be together, because if they have families, it's just easier on the handlers and families to deal with the dogs all at the same time. More convenience than anything.


----------



## novarobin

Wow, I have never thought of the perspective. That is interesting and definitely struck me. While I am not the handler, I am really need to be reminded of it. Although I have little involvment with him, I have become attached. He has a really great personality and I am taken with him just watching from the sidelines. It is possible that I may be in a working situation with DH and Hary (we work for the same service). I can't imagine feeling about him the way i do about my dogs and being there if something happened to him (My lab and I recently got hit by a car and I took it very hard even though he was fine). That is definitely something I am going to have to work on. 

That is exactly why I asked this question, to gain different perspectives. Thank you. 

Hary will be spending most of his time in the kennel when it is ready. Acclimation to the weather is important here as well. Even though he is in the house now, he is NEVER alone. I call him the whirlwind. He is not used to being in the house and will not settle, constantly into everything. I am sure he would be destructive if left to his own devices.


----------

